# What getting stuck can lead to.



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

This guy had to have a little help getting off the beach. He was a day tripper and "Had done this plenty of times before with no problems"

Didn't air down, got stuck, tried to rock it back and fourth for a half an hour from drive to reverse......


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jesus h , did it blow up? LOL



Jesse


----------



## Brooksobx (Feb 10, 2008)

If you don't air down an Explorer in the sand, and you ain't at Daytona Beach, you're going to get stuck!!! No and's, if's or but's.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

And the sad part of that......He will do it again because it was a fluke in his mind.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Hell of an expensive beach"Bon Fire"


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Thats awesome!!....I got the marshmallows!!!!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

What an idiot. Gotta love the "I don't need to air down, that's for sissies" mentality.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

oooooppppppppsssssss................ain't that a b*tch..........


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

That's what yah call a Ford Exploder


----------



## archer393 (Jul 28, 2004)

and ill bet thats a chevy tow truck dragging that ford


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

yikes - that is nasty looking -- guess he was too busy "firing up" to "air down"


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

What a bummer. But on the flip side, makes the scrap metal dealer happy. No need to strip it down, simply take of the tires and it's done.


----------



## ibd fossil (Dec 29, 2006)

What tires?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Overheated?*

What do you think caused it? The tranny overheated and caught fire??

Darin


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Catalytic converter, buried in sand with no airflow, WILL get hot enough to light the interior. 

Gotta love a MORON that doesn't know when to quit...


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Finger_Mullet said:


> What do you think caused it? The tranny overheated and caught fire??
> 
> Darin


I think that's a sure bet. If a T fluid line pops :--| and hits a hot exhaust pipe is all over but the cussin. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Fire*

That sure would suck. Probably could have been prevented by just airing down or realizing that you are stuck and waiting for someone to tow you. 

I have been stuck a few times.

Darin


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> That sure would suck. Probably could have been prevented by just airing down or realizing that you are stuck and waiting for someone to tow you.
> 
> I have been stuck a few times.
> 
> Darin


yeah, he ended up having to be towed anyway  whattadumbass.


----------



## PEEWEE (Jan 6, 2008)

That would be the easy and more expensive way to air down your tires  lol..


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

I was gonna say, his tires sure looked aired down to me


----------



## aardvarkgraphix (Sep 30, 2005)

*look on the bright side*

Maybe he can buy a REAL truck with the insurance money, and some air down devices for the tires.


----------



## Flipper (May 6, 2006)

You guys are brutal.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

looks like "structure"...put it back...lol...


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

*Carbeque!*


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

"Looks like structure", "carbeque" Well funny. An' I larfed an' larfed


----------



## JFord56 (Feb 5, 2008)

Must be a rookie for sure! lol That would be a beech! All he did was overlook rule #1-2&3 for beach 4x4'ing.

1. Air down before going over the dune.
2. If tires are bogging some - not air'ed down enough.
3. If you bog - stop and check air to be down at 18-20 and you will get out.


----------



## Mark Lindsey (Jun 28, 2005)

I agree with Shooter. Don't look like much air in those tires.


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I had a F150 looked just like that a year ago.....it wasn't stuck, it was just sitting on the parking pad, not even running.

Ford.....The original Blazer.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

that is definitely the worst end result of getting stuck i have ever seen...


----------

